# So these Nilfisk Pressure Washers



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just got hold of a C110 3-5 X-Tra PW. I'm surprised it didn't come with a vario nozzle, only a 'Tornado' and 'Powerspeed' nozzle.

I snowfoamed my car today with an AB lance and magifoam and the Nilfisk performed superbly. However I was a little disappointed in the nozzles supplied. The Tornado seemed to fan too much and conversley the Powerspeed was more intense. I felt I had no control over the output apart from moving to and from the car.

I'm wondering if it's worth getting the Auto nozzle? Or does there exist a vario nozzle? Failing that what of the two nozzles supplied suit car cleaning as I found the Tornado not up to much really.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes the nozzle supplied is pretty crap, well I found it to be anyway because you couldn't really adjust it.

The Auto nozzle would be better but even better would be this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a1945ba3f

Hope that is of some use to you :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what I need, thanks. Though it's still a shame Nilfisk don't supply a variable nozzle with the machine.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been using mine for well over 12 months now and never had a problem with the nozzle, the powerspeed one, the one with the little dot on it is the one I use and seems fine to me, Can't see the point in spending another £30 on a lance when the pw only cost me £42. Like I say it does the job fine for me and I've cleaned many a car with it :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> That's what I need, thanks. Though it's still a shame Nilfisk don't supply a variable nozzle with the machine.


It is a shame, I often wonder if cheap pressure washers are worth it, specifically Nilfisk as..

The machine is cheap but the nozzle supplied isn't very good so is usually replaced for around £30, then the hose is also not very good so another £30-£40 gets spent on a nice rubber steel braided hose! And then the machine isn't likely to last as long as one with a brass pump, induction motor and it wont clean as quickly...


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

I've posted this before, but this is what you need. It fits the standard lance and is mucho cheapness 

http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/SpareDetails.asp?SID=272&PID=544&M=3&C=2&Count=0&Total=10


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

A big difference in the price of these two fitting the one that is sub £5 does it do roughly the same job?
I have just bought a 130, not even used it yet - how does this device fit?
Many thanks I am hoping this will last longer than the three Karcher's !!!!
Cheers


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, it's the variable nozzle that comes with the other nilfisks, clicks into the end of the lance exactly the same as the two nozzles I got with my C110 (the same as the OP describes).


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

So that nozzle fits a Nilfisk lance - cool, cheers phazer


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

phazer said:


> I've posted this before, but this is what you need. It fits the standard lance and is mucho cheapness
> 
> http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/SpareDetails.asp?SID=272&PID=544&M=3&C=2&Count=0&Total=10


That looks completely different to a 'variable' nozle :doublesho.

The variable should pull backwards and push forwards to adjust the pressure.
The variable nozle is on the end of this lance......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27c321f000


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

phazer said:


> I've posted this before, but this is what you need. It fits the standard lance and is mucho cheapness
> 
> http://www.pressureclean.co.uk/SpareDetails.asp?SID=272&PID=544&M=3&C=2&Count=0&Total=10


The OP already said he has this didnt he? Its not variable. or have I missed something ? I have this too, what part of it is variable? I didnt realise that it was, does it twist to vary the output? Ive had mine for 2 years and didnt even realise it was adjustable. I'm out to play tomorrow if it does. Thanks Phazer


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

trv8 said:


> That looks completely different to a 'variable' nozle :doublesho.
> 
> The variable should pull backwards and push forwards to adjust the pressure.
> The variable nozle is on the end of this lance......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27c321f000


Nope it twists around it's base to vary the pressure. This is about the third time I've posted this and had people suggest it isn't a variable nozzle 

This is an actual Nilfisk item as shown in the product documentation (that comes with the washers), though you don't get one with the C110.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> The OP already said he has this didnt he? Its not variable. or have I missed something ? I have this too, what part of it is variable? I didnt realise that it was, does it twist to vary the output? Ive had mine for 2 years and didnt even realise it was adjustable. I'm out to play tomorrow if it does. Thanks Phazer


It is variable, have a look at the picture you can see where the nozzle is separate from the base. If you look at the one you've got it has a notch on it where it clicks into the lance - this is to stop it spinning (like the foam bottle) whilst you adjust the pressure by turning anti/clock wise.

From what I can see in the instructions I got with the C110 this nozzle comes with the C120 and above. The 110 only comes with two fixed nozzles.

I might post some pictures to show it more clearly but it'll have to wait until after work tomorrow.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the 120, so you can turn it to adjust? WOW, I'm well happy now, cant wait to try it. Damn, ignore me I have the 110. Wishful thinking, any local places that have that nossle, I got the machine from screwfix.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry Phazer, I stand corrected, your spot-on :thumb:.

Mine didn't come with that nozle.......or maybe it did, and it was still inside the box when the box went out for the bin-men .

Thanks for the link, shall be ordering one tomorrow :thumb:.

PS.
It was the Mrs who threw the box out.....and that's the story I'm sticking to :lol:.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

1 x Powerspeed nozzle
1 x Vario nozzle

That is two of the contents included with the C110 on amazon.

Is the vario nozzle the variable nozzle?


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought a C110 a while ago then subsequently replaced it a few months later with a C130.

The C110 came with 2 nozzles, (one of which is the high power 'ball bearing' one), the other I used on the car but it was not variable

The C130 came with the same 'ball bearing' nozzle, but the other one supplied was variable (high/low pressue). I later picked up a cut price Nilfisk kit that included the underbody nozzle and the car nozzle. The car nozzle is so-so (its fixed at a wider spread than the other nozzle), but the underbody nozzle is pretty good.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Right then 

Nilfisk are a bit naughty with the naming of the nozzles that come with the C110, I presumed when I bought it that there would be a variable nozzle however it's not the case. These are the two you get with the C110:








Both are fixed the longer of the two IMO is too powerful to use on the care without care.
This is the one I linked to (bought from the same company), you can see the adjustment embossing on the body, in the second pic you can see the notch that allows it to be rotated to adjust:

















Hopefully that's helpful so everyone can look at what they've got and what they need :thumb:

(soz, the pics are a bit big lol)


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

stevief said:


> 1 x Powerspeed nozzle
> 1 x Vario nozzle
> 
> That is two of the contents included with the C110 on amazon.
> ...


No, neither are adjustable. The naming is naughty.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

The naming is really super naughty!

Totally implying variable.

None the less, my C110 arrived today. Does what it should - happy customer


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ordered one @ £4.50 - with VAT and delivery came to £8.34, so beware. Still good value though.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

phazer said:


> Right then
> 
> Nilfisk are a bit naughty with the naming of the nozzles that come with the C110, I presumed when I bought it that there would be a variable nozzle however it's not the case. These are the two you get with the C110:
> 
> ...


I used the nozzle that came with my E140 which has the car emblem on it and adjustable nozzle and the pressure wasn't that brilliant - when I used it on the wheels it didn't remove the dirt like my old Karcher did. I did get 2 other nozzles - can't remember if it was a yellow dotted one and a blue dotted one. Are these better to use on the car than the car embossed one?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just be careful you don't use the one with the little, rattling ball inside it - it'll have the paint off your car in no time flat [iirc, they're intended for concrete cleaning etc].


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got the C110 never misses a beat I'm using the old nozzle from my c120 which lasted 5 mins perfect little unit at a great price perfect for the car


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Arvi said:


> I used the nozzle that came with my E140 which has the car emblem on it and adjustable nozzle and the pressure wasn't that brilliant - when I used it on the wheels it didn't remove the dirt like my old Karcher did. I did get 2 other nozzles - can't remember if it was a yellow dotted one and a blue dotted one. Are these better to use on the car than the car embossed one?


As Slim Boy said, don't use the fixed nozzles, one is definitely too strong the other almost certainly is.

The variable nozzle is absolutely fine for car washing, I don't use mine anywhere near the strongest setting. You should be using the washer to shift the loose dirt/grit it won't clean the car as such. You could use foam or a pre cleanse first to help move more dirt but you will need to get your mitt out and wash.

For wheels, I find that fully sealed wheels, foamed and then jet washed will be almost clean then a quick wipe over with a noodle mitt is enough. For dirty wheels, you'll only cut a bit of the dirt off, then you'll need a decent cleaner which you can then jet off. They'll still need some work with a mitt though.


----------

